# Zeigt uns eure Montagen



## dawurzelsepp (26. Mai 2019)

Nachdem ich freundlich von @geomas  gefragt wurde ob ich nicht mal meine Montage mit dem Ventilgummi zeigen könnte hab ich mir gedacht doch gleich mal ein Gemeinschaftsthema zu erstellen wo jeder seine Montagen vorstellen kann.

Dann mach ich mal den Anfang mit meiner Posen- und Grundmontage mit Ventilschlauch.
Diese Montage war meines Wissens früher sehr verbreitet und ist leider wie vieles in Vergessenheit geraten. Gelernt hab ich sie von meinen Vater der sie mir bereits in der Jugend (in den 90ern) schon beigebracht hat. Wie es so ist gibt es jetzt nicht mehr viele die noch so Fischen bzw noch wissen wie man sie bindet.
Auch ein Punkt warum diese Montage nicht mehr so häufig zum Einsatz kommt ist der Ventilschlauch. Früher waren die meisten Ventile an den Fahrrädern Dunlop-Ventile wo unten genau dieser Schlauch aufgesteckt wurde. Dieser wird aufgrund der jetzigen Ventile wie Schrader- und Sclaverandventil nicht mehr verbaut auch aus diesem Grund ist es schwer an solchen Ventilschlauch zu kommen.
Vor einigen Jahren habe ich mich noch beim örtlichen Motorrad/Fahrradhändler mit Meterware gut eingedeckt.

So jetzt mal zur Montage:

Der Aufbau der Montage ist für Grund und Posen identisch und unterscheidet sich nicht, außer natürlich durch die Pose. Als erstes schneide ich mir einen Ventilschlauch in der Länge von etwa 5-8mm her. Die Länge ist abhängig von der Dicke der Hauptschnur. Da diese Montage rein auf der Hauptschnur gebunden wird ist das sehr wichtig da der Ventilschlauch den Abstand zwischen Blei und Haken halten muss......quasi die Vorfachlänge.

Die Hauptschnur wird zuerst durch das Blei und dann durch den Ventilschlauch geführt:







Danach muss das Ende wider durch den Gummi geführt werden damit eine Schlaufe entsteht:






Je länger die Schnur was zurückgeführt wird umso länger kann man das Vorfach binden.
Jetzt also das Schnurende noch durch die Schlaufe fädeln und alles Festziehen.






An das Ende muss jetzt nur noch der Haken gebunden werden.






Hier noch eine Abbildung wie das mit einer Pose aussieht.






Eine verbesserte Grundmontage gibt es natürliche auch noch mit einem Wirbel:






Ja das ist die Montage mit dem Ventilschlauch, gebunden wurde auf den Fotos mit einer farbigen
Geflechtschnur damit das ganze besser rüber kommt.


----------



## Andal (26. Mai 2019)

"Ventuischleichal" waren, seit ich denken kann, immer schon Nubsies im Angelkasten. Danke für den Beitrag!


----------



## Tobias85 (26. Mai 2019)

Wie sieht das denn aus, wenn man das Gummi nochmal verschieben möchte, lässt sich das dann auch nochmal wieder lösen? Mit Gummischläuchen kenne ich es sonst nur, dass man nach dem ersten Durchfädeln außen um den Schlauch rumgeht und in der gleichen Richtung noch ein zweites mal durchfädelt und straff zieht. Den so entstandenen Knoten kann man dann aber nicht mehr lösen.


----------



## geomas (26. Mai 2019)

Meine derzeitige Lieblingsmontage für die leichte Grundangelei im Nahbereich - Feste Seitenarmmontage - fixed Paternoster:





Hat der Futterkorb keinen Wirbel, sondern einen „Bügel”, dann bitte in die große Schlaufe einen Wirbel mit Karabiner einschlaufen und den Korb daran einhaken.


----------



## Jason (26. Mai 2019)

Das ging aber flux. Vielen Dank für die Beschreibung deiner Seitenarmmontage.


----------



## dawurzelsepp (27. Mai 2019)

Hier gehts zur Antwort.


----------



## phirania (27. Mai 2019)

Für den schnellen Wechsel am Wasser halte ich es da recht einfach .
Auf die  Hauptschnur kommt erst ein Stopperknoten dann eine Perle ein Wirbel zum schnellen Wechsel von Pose oder Grundblei  und dann der Wirbel wo dann das Vorfach ein gehängt wird.
Ich hoffe man kann anhand der Fotos erkennen.


----------



## Dai (25. Juni 2019)

Angelart: Feedern
Montage: Laufblei-Montage / Running Rig / Anti Tangle Rig

Hier möchte ich eine vertüddelungsfreie Laufblei-Montage zeigen. Ich binde meine Montage immer Zuhause und wickel diese dann auf runde Aufwickler. Meine Montagen zum Feedern werden von mir immer auf 0,28mm monofiler Schlagschnur gebunden. 
Diese Montage wurde nicht von mir erfunden! 

Materialien: 

Schere
Zange
Schlagschnur
Futterkorb
Stotz Blei No.8
Feedersnap
Mirco-Wirbel







Zuerst ziehe ich den Micro-Wirbel auf die Schnur:





Dann nehme ich ca. 40cm Schnur und bilde eine Schlaufe:









Diese Schlaufe verdralle ich, indem ich das eine Ende festhalte und das andere Ende so lange verzwirbel bis ein ca. 15cm langer Schnurzopf entsteht. Dieser wird am Ende mit einem Achterknoten gesichert und das überstehende Ende mit einer Schere abgeschnitten:





Nun werden 2 Stück No.8 Stotz-Bleie vor dem Achterknoten befestigt. Diese fungieren zum einen als Stopper, aber vor allem sorgen diese dafür, dass der verdrallte Schnurzopf steif vom Korb absteht und Verwicklungen fast ausgeschlossen sind:









Nun einen doppelten Überhandknoten. Dieser sollte so klein sein, dass der Micro-Wirbel (durch einen Ruck) über diesen gleiten kann. Sollte die Montage abreißen und der Fisch den Haken samt Montage mit sich ziehen, kann der Korb über diesen Knoten gleiten und der Fisch muss nicht mit Schnur und Korb sein Dasein tristen. Diese Montage ist somit CIPS-Konform:





Nun kann der Korb mittels Feedernap in den Micro-Wirbel eingehängt werden. Hier sieht man auch schön, wie sich Stotze und Zopf seitlich "wegdrücken". In die Schlaufe wird dann nur noch das Vorfach mittels Schlaufe und Schlaufe montiert:


----------



## dawurzelsepp (16. Juli 2020)

Meine Seitenarm Montage:






Die verbesserte bzw von mir weiterentwickelte Seitenarmmonatge wie ich sie seit Anfang des Jahres fische hat sich mittlerweile bewährt. 
Einige Tests waren dafür nötig und ich hatte sie auch schon im Ükel vorgestellt.
Wie man sie genau herstellt werde ich euch nachfolgend erklären:

Gebunden wird alles auf der Hauptschnur, ich wähle dazu eine 0,18mm. Bevor ich den Seitenarm binde lasse ich zunächst ein ca. 90cm langes Stück für den späteren Haken nach unten wegstehen. 
An diesem Punkt mache ich mittels *"Springerschlaufe" *meinen Seitenarm.
Die Springerschlaufe sollte in etwa 30cm groß sein.





Wenn der Knoten fest zusammen gezogen ist folgen jeweils 2-3 Achterknoten im Abstand von 5 cm untereinander auf der Schlaufe.
*Achtung:* Die beiden Schnüre der Schlaufe müssen dabei gleich lang und parallel verlaufen sonst ist am Ende eine Schnur länger wie die andere.










Nachdem jetzt alle 2-3 Knoten im Abstand von 5 cm gebunden wurden kann die letzte Schlaufe an *einen *Ende unterhalb des letzten Achterknotens aufgeschnitten werden.





An dieses Ende kann jetzt ein Wirbel für das Blei oder Futterkorb gebunden werden. Die Länge des Seitenarmes kann jetzt noch entschieden werden.
Das selbe gilt auch für das etwa 90cm Lange Stück wo der Haken angebunden wird.
Für die leichte Flußangelei wähle ich meist 70cm als Vorfachlänge.  

Fertig sieht der Seitenarm dann so aus:





Den Vorteil den ich bei meiner "verbesserten Seitenarmmontage" festgestellt hab ist das er durch die Knoten und der doppelten Schnur steifer geworden ist und so weniger Verwickelungen verursacht. 

Ich wünsch euch viel Spaß beim Nachbauen der Montage und Petri Heil am Wasser.

Nachtrag:
Für alle die manche Knoten noch nicht so kennen kann ich euch nachfolgendes Nachschlagewerk wärmstens empfehlen.
Ich hoffe dem Autor dieses Werkes ist es recht damit ichs hier verlinkt habe ansonsten bitte kurze Mail an mich.


----------



## NaabMäx (18. Juli 2020)

Hab da mal ne Frage zum Boileangeln.
Da diese Methode des Angelns nicht so mein Ding ist, aber mein kleiner Sohnemann vor kurzen eine dicken Karpfen von einem Angelkollegen bewundern durft, der den natürlich mit Boile gefangen hat, will Söhnchen nun ums verrecken auch so einen mit Boile fangen.

Also hab ich ihm eine Angel mit geflochtener Schnur und Freilaufrolle, Festblei und extra gekauften Boilevorfach zurechtgetütelt.
Nun haben wir das Problem, dass wir zwar bisse erhalten, aber keiner hängenbleibt. Ab und an sind auch die Boilis weg. 

Beschreibung der Umstände:
- Wir angeln im Fluss. Fließgeschwindigkeit ca. 3-4km/h.
- Vorfach ca 15-20cm.
- Köder ca. 2cm Boilis.
- Das Gewicht des Bleies hab ich bereits von 60g auf 90g gesteigert.
Auf Youtube werde ich auch nicht fündig, was der Fehler sein könnt.
Was ist zu ändern, dass da mal einer hängen bleibt?

Kartoffel oder Teig will er nicht. HIlfe - der kleine nervt.


----------



## dawurzelsepp (18. Juli 2020)

dawurzelsepp schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 351090



Nachtrag zur Montage:

Da ich gestern aus faulheit den Wirbel nicht mehr anknoten wollte hab ich ihn nur eingeschlauft.
Die Variante wäre evtl auch nicht schlecht wenn man später den Seitenarm doch noch verlängern muss/will. Dazu müsste man nur die Schlaufe wider aufschneiden und unten den Wirbel direkt anknoten.


----------



## Mescalero (18. Juli 2020)

NaabMäx schrieb:


> Hab da mal ne Frage zum Boileangeln.
> Da diese Methode des Angelns nicht so mein Ding ist, aber mein kleiner Sohnemann vor kurzen eine dicken Karpfen von einem Angelkollegen bewundern durft, der den natürlich mit Boile gefangen hat, will Söhnchen nun ums verrecken auch so einen mit Boile fangen.
> 
> Also hab ich ihm eine Angel mit geflochtener Schnur und Freilaufrolle, Festblei und extra gekauften Boilevorfach zurechtgetütelt.
> ...


Mach doch mal ein Foto vom Vorfach, vielleicht lässt sich daraus Verbesserungspotential ableiten.


----------



## Forelle74 (19. Juli 2020)

NaabMäx schrieb:


> Hab da mal ne Frage zum Boileangeln.
> Da diese Methode des Angelns nicht so mein Ding ist, aber mein kleiner Sohnemann vor kurzen eine dicken Karpfen von einem Angelkollegen bewundern durft, der den natürlich mit Boile gefangen hat, will Söhnchen nun ums verrecken auch so einen mit Boile fangen.
> 
> Also hab ich ihm eine Angel mit geflochtener Schnur und Freilaufrolle, Festblei und extra gekauften Boilevorfach zurechtgetütelt.
> ...


Das kann viele Ursachen haben.
Boilie zu weit vom Haken weg oder zu nah dran?
Haken zu klein?
Falscher Haken?
Usw....
Wie @Mescalero   schreibt wäre ein Foto sehr Hilfreich.


----------



## Chief Brolly (19. Juli 2020)

Ich habe für euch eine Montagen- Empfehlung für Schifffahrtskanäle und alle anderen Flüsse mit Steinschüttungen. 

Es ist eine Schnurschonende Endblei mit Seitenzweigmontage, die sich bei mir schon gut auf Aal, Barsch, Karpfen, Hecht und Zander bewährt hat. 
Ich verwende sie bei Ruten ab 3m und einem Wg bis ca. 150-180gr.

Geht folgendermaßen: Erst einen Stopper auf die Hauptschnur ca. 2m vom Schnurende, dann eine Perle aufziehen und eine aus Gummi. 
Nun einen Karabinerwirbel mit 11 - 15kg Tragkraft auf die Schnur ziehen, dann wieder eine Gummiperle und eine mittlere sowie kleine. 
Nur noch einen letzten Stopper auf die Schnur und dann kann eine Schlaufe fürs Blei geknotet werden. In die noch einen weiteren Karabinerwirbel einschlaufen. 

Ich nehme für Ruten ab 3m Länge und einem Wg 150 - 180gr Tiroler Hölzl mit einem Gewicht von 160gr....
Nur noch das Vorfach in den oberen Wirbel einhängen, das sich mit dem Köder dann in die grad vorherrschende Strömung dreht. 

So gibt es so gut wie keine Hänger und die Schnur ist auch weg vom Grund, wenn die Ruten steil gestellt werden. Ich verwende geflochtene Schnur in der Stärke 0,20 bis 0,38, da bei mir auch Welse beißen können. 

Wünsche viel Spaß beim Nachbauen und viel Petri Heil am Wasser!


----------



## Mescalero (20. Juli 2020)

Bei einfachen Seitenarmmontagen hatte ich immer wieder mal Verwicklungen und bei dem weichen Schlammboden hier denke ich, dass das Blei im Schlamm versinkt und den Köder gleich mitnimmt, wenn beide Schnurenden verwickelt sind.

Ich habe heute einen Seitenarm per Springerknoten gebaut, eigentlich ist das ein Dropshotknoten bzw. nennen es die Briten und Amis Blood Knot, glaube ich.
Man legt eine Schlaufe, wickelt am Kreuzungspunkt die Schnüre mehrmals um sich selbst und steckt die Schlaufe mittig durch.

In die entstandene Schlaufe kommt das Vorfach und weil der Knoten rechtwinklig zur Hauptschnur absteht, gibt es signifikant weniger Zwirbelgefahr. Einfach zu binden ist es auch. Ein Foto habe ich nicht gemacht, hier mal ein Link zum Knoten:








						Angelknoten binden: Der Springerknoten - BLINKER
					

Der Springerknoten ist beliebt bei Meeresanglern, die ihn zum Pilken verwenden. Doch er ist auch perfekt für das Dropshot-Angeln! Warum, das verraten wir hier und zeigen Dir auch, wie der "Beifängerknoten" gebunden wird.




					www.blinker.de


----------



## NaabMäx (21. Juli 2020)

Forelle74 schrieb:


> Das kann viele Ursachen haben.
> Boilie zu weit vom Haken weg oder zu nah dran?
> Haken zu klein?
> Falscher Haken?
> ...



Hi Forelle,
wenn ich 2 Boile aufziehe, ist der Haken direkt am Boile. Ziehe ich einen auf, so ist der Haken ca. 2cm weg.
Kann es sein, das bei einem gekauften Boilevorfach der Haken falsch ist? 
Vermute das ist ein 2er Haken. 

Ich hab mir nun eines selber gebunden, mit einen 0815 Karpfenhaken auch Größe 2 und hab das ca. 40cm lang gemacht. 
Eine Brachse fing Sohnemann bereits damit.
Soll ich es für Karpfen noch länger machen?


----------



## Andal (21. Juli 2020)

Eine der mittlerweile beliebtesten, weil auch einfachsten Montagen für das Flieswasser ist mir die mit der leicht abgeflachten Bleiolive.

Einfach das Blei auf die Hauptschnur, dann eine Gummiperle und den Wirbel anknoten. An den Wirbel kommt das Vorfach und daran der Haken. Soll es eine Festbleimontage werden, einfach ein, zwei Stoppergummis als erstes auf die Hauptschnur ziehen. Die kann man dann auch 1-2 ft. nach oben setzen und schon hat man wieder eine Freilaufmontage, oder knapper, ein Semi Fixed Runrig.

Sehr viel Montage für den hängerreichen Grund mit wenigen Teilen!


----------



## Forelle74 (21. Juli 2020)

NaabMäx schrieb:


> Hi Forelle,
> wenn ich 2 Boile aufziehe, ist der Haken direkt am Boile. Ziehe ich einen auf, so ist der Haken ca. 2cm weg.
> Kann es sein, das bei einem gekauften Boilevorfach der Haken falsch ist?
> Vermute das ist ein 2er Haken.
> ...


Entweder 2 kleinere verwenden oder ein größerer.
Vielleicht ist das ja zb. Für einen 24mm Boilie gedacht.
Mit Hakengröße 2 kann ich jetzt nix anfangen weil die alle unterschiedlich groß sind.
Auf jedenfall ist es ein größerer Haken.
Falsch ist der nicht.

Du kannst ja auch mit Boiliestoppern die als Verlängerung dienen arbeiten.
Mit denen kannst fast alles ausgleichen.



			Weiterleitungshinweis
		


Wenn so ca.10mm zwischen Haken und Boilie sind ist das in Ordnung.

Meine Vorfächer sind alle so zwischen 20 und 30 cm.


----------



## Andal (21. Juli 2020)

In den letzten Jahrzehnten wurden wirklich alle möglichen Montagen propagiert. Aber alles, was man wirklich braucht sind...

...ein Gewicht (Blei), das das ganze hinaus und zum Grund befördert, dort hält,
...vielleicht ein, zwei Wirbel und ein Vorfach
...und ein Haken, der Köder und dann den Fisch fasst.

Keep it simple!


----------



## Allround-Angler (22. Juli 2020)

NaabMäx schrieb:


> Hi Forelle,
> wenn ich 2 Boile aufziehe, ist der Haken direkt am Boile. Ziehe ich einen auf, so ist der Haken ca. 2cm weg.
> Kann es sein, das bei einem gekauften Boilevorfach der Haken falsch ist?
> Vermute das ist ein 2er Haken.
> ...



Manchmal sind die Boilies weg:
Habt ihr freche Döbel im Gewäser, die den Köder nicht wie Karpfen komplett wegsaugen, sondern spitz zwische die Lippen nehmen können?
Was nimmst Du als Boiliestopper? Gibt es Krabben/ Krebse, die den Köder klauen können?
Ansonsten gilt die alte KISS-Regel:
Keep it simple and stupid.
Ein Boilie am Haar, der Abstand ca. 1 cm lang, gemessen von Hakenbogen bis zum Anfang Boilie ist ein grober Richtwert.
Vorfachlänge ca. 30 cm Standard.
Haken sehr spitz, wird bei Steinen, Muscheln, etc. schnell stumpf.


----------



## Allround-Angler (22. Juli 2020)

Sehe gerade, @Andal war schneller mt englischen Weisheiten ;-)


----------



## NaabMäx (23. Juli 2020)

Allround-Angler schrieb:


> Manchmal sind die Boilies weg:
> Habt ihr freche Döbel im Gewäser, die den Köder nicht wie Karpfen komplett wegsaugen, sondern spitz zwische die Lippen nehmen können?
> Was nimmst Du als Boiliestopper? Gibt es Krabben/ Krebse, die den Köder klauen können?
> Ansonsten gilt die alte KISS-Regel:
> ...




Hi,
gute Döbel, Nerfling und Frauennerfling sind auch drinnen und werden auch damit gefangen. Aber noch nicht vom Söhnchen.
Krabben hats nicht, aber Flusskrebse und Schwarzmehrgrundeln zu Hauf, keine Ahnung ob letztere eine Rolle spielen.
Haken ist scharf. 
Hoffe am Wochenende klappts wieder mit einem neuen Versuchen. Hoffe ich denk dran und mach ein Foto von dem Vorfachzeugsel.
Dann mach ich mal nur einen Boile dran und wickle das Haar solange um den Schenkel bis 1cm. 
Hab nur die eine Art Boile, und will mir erstmal keine Größeren oder Kleineren kaufen, mir reich die auch noch eine Weile, weil das nur für Söhnchens größeren Karpfen sein soll. Irgend so ein Selbstmörder wird sich doch mal opfern wollen und das zeug einsaugen und hängen bleiben. 
Als Boilestopper wird ein Stück Zweig genommen. den ich so kürze, dass ich den noch in den Boileloch drücken kann. Das hält Bombe. Diese Boiles sind noch nicht hart wie Stein. 
Wenn mich die Karpfenbiester noch einen Zeit ärgern, dann wird da ein 1m Vorfach gezwirbelt, meinetwegen schaut der Boile dann dem Fisch wieder aus dem Allerwertesten. Dann braucht der Haken nicht greifen um ihn raus zu ziehen.


mfg
NM


----------



## NaabMäx (23. Juli 2020)

Andal schrieb:


> In den letzten Jahrzehnten wurden wirklich alle möglichen Montagen propagiert. Aber alles, was man wirklich braucht sind...
> 
> ...ein Gewicht (Blei), das das ganze hinaus und zum Grund befördert, dort hält,
> ...vielleicht ein, zwei Wirbel und ein Vorfach
> ...


So ist das Vorfach auch variabel verlängerbar.


----------



## Forelle74 (23. Juli 2020)

NaabMäx schrieb:


> Als Boilestopper wird ein Stück Zweig genommen. den ich so kürze, dass ich den noch in den Boileloch drücken kann. Das hält Bombe.


So Bombe hältst  dann doch wohl nicht 


NaabMäx schrieb:


> Nun haben wir das Problem, dass wir zwar bisse erhalten, aber keiner hängenbleibt. Ab und an sind auch die Boilis weg.



Nimm gescheite Boilie Stopper.
Dann halten die auch besser.


----------



## Blueser (23. Juli 2020)

Boilies? Brauche ich nicht. Wackler, Blei, Vorfach, Haken und da drauf Würmer. Damit mache ich die Kampf-Boilie-Karpfenangler in ihren Wagenburgen mit SAT Schüssel und Toilettenzelt neidisch. Auch wenn mein Zielfisch eigentlich der Aal ist (war) ...


----------



## Forelle74 (23. Juli 2020)

Blueser schrieb:


> Boilies? Brauche ich nicht. Wackler, Blei, Vorfach, Haken und da drauf Würmer. Damit mache ich die Kampf-Boilie-Karpfenangler in ihren Wagenburgen mit SAT Schüssel und Toilettenzelt neidisch. Auch wenn mein Zielfisch eigentlich der Aal ist (war) ...


Tauwurm war und bleibt einer der besten Karpfen Köder.
Mit Feederkorb oder Pose. .


----------



## Minimax (23. Juli 2020)

Liebe Montagentüftler,

ich glaub fast, das der TE @dawurzelsepp diesen Thread eher als Zeige- denn als Diskussionsthread gemeint hat, ähnlich wie ich damals mit dem Hakenthread- Vielleicht ists einfach besser hier Montagen- Bilder, Diagramme und Anleitungen einzustellen, und Diskussionen darüber an den entsprechenden Stellen zu fachsimpeln. Jedenfalls stell ich nun eine Montur ein, die wohl jeden Puristen (also Faulpelz, sein wir doch mal ehrlich) ansprechen dürfte:
Das Original "Mir-Doch-Egal-Rig" nach Minimax. Seht selbst:






Hier die Beschreibung:


Minimax schrieb:


> Was das Business End angeht, verwende ich inzwischen fast nur noch das bereits vorgestellte "_Mir-doch-egal-Rig_" (Bomb auf Hauptschnur, Bleischrot als verstellbarer Stopper, Haken, Fertig). Es empfiehlt sich, das Blei vor dem Hakenanbinden anzubringen, es hochzuschieben und das gequetschte Schnurstück zu entfernen. Ist aber eigentlich auch _egal_. Richtig Original ist die Montur eigentlich nur, wenn man die Elemente aus dem Zufälligen Bodensatz einer Westentasche zusammenklaubt. Aber auch das ist eigentlich, richtig: _egal_.


Ich benutze es zum leichten Geundangeln in kleinem Fluss, besonders wenn ich schon einige Hänger hatte, gegen Ende eines Angeltages oder wenn ich zu Faul bin Stopper und Laufperlen hervorzukramen.
Wichtig für den Fangerfolg ist, das man sich in einem Zustand der desinvolture ('mir-doch-egal') befindet. Ist aber eigentlich auch egal.
Hg
Minimax


----------



## Jason (23. Juli 2020)

Minimax schrieb:


> Liebe Montagentüftler,
> 
> ich glaub fast, das der TE @dawurzelsepp diesen Thread eher als Zeige- denn als Diskussionsthread gemeint hat, ähnlich wie ich damals mit dem Hakenthread- Vielleicht ists einfach besser hier Montagen- Bilder, Diagramme und Anleitungen einzustellen, und Diskussionen darüber an den entsprechenden Stellen zu fachsimpeln. Jedenfalls stell ich nun eine Montur ein, die wohl jeden Puristen (also Faulpelz, sein wir doch mal ehrlich) ansprechen dürfte:
> Das Original "Mir-Doch-Egal-Rig" nach Minimax. Seht selbst:
> ...


Reicht doch. Alles kann, nichts muss.

Gruß Jason


----------

